# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Iphone 4S πρόβλημα Wi-fi και audio.

## cyclone

Έχω ένα Iphone 4S το οποίο δεν έχει καθόλου ήχο στα ηχεία του. Ούτε στο μεγάφωνο ούτε στο ακουστικό.
Όταν χρησιμοποιώ ακουστικά ψείρες όμως ο ήχος υπάρχει. Λειτουργούν όλοι οι ήχοι χωρίς πρόβλημα. Και στις κλησεις και μουσική, τα πάντα. Το άνοιξα για να το καθαρίσω επειδή κάπου διάβασα πως μπορεί να σχετίζεται με το dock station. Όταν το ξαναβίδωσα το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε αλλά εμφανίστηκε και άλλο. Το wi-fi δεν ανάβει!! Ενώ πριν λειτουργούσε μια χαρά.
Ήμουν προσεχτικός ώστε να μην βλάψω κάποιο flex cable. 

Τι μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## nikosp

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να το δεί κάποιος ειδικός

----------


## leosedf

Αφού το άνοιξες πλέον το μόνο σίγουρο εργαλείο (και εγκεκριμένο από την apple και χιλιάδες τεχνικούς) είναι αυτό:
http://www.harborfreight.com/media/c...mage_12834.jpg

----------


## cyclone

Μάλιστα. Δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα δλδ ε?

----------


## leosedf

Υπάρχει αν το πας σε κάποιο service, είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι προκάλεσες ζημιές μέσα με το άνοιγμα.

----------


## brasidas12

Δεν ειναι απαραίτητο να εχει προκαλέσει ζημιά ρε παιδια. Μπορει απλα να μην έχεις κουμπώσει καλα το βύσμα του wifi. Το ποιο πιθανό να είναι αυτο. Οσο για τα αλλα παρε ενα ακουστικό κ ενα ηχείο κ αλλαξε κ αυτα. Ποιος ο λογος να πληρώσεις κερατιατικα για κατι που μπορεις κ μονος σου

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9300 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Ναι ναι κάντο.

Και μετά πάνε το σε service.

----------


## windmill82

Οταν λες το βυσμα του wifi , αναφερεσαι στην κεραια? Αν ηταν ετσι το wifi θα ανοιγε αλλα δεν θα επιανε.
Αν κι εγω πιστευω οπως λεει ο Κωνσταντινος οτι εγινε ζημια , αν θες ανοιξε παλι προσεκτικα και βεβαιωσου οτι ολα τα flex ειναι κουμπωμενα καλα στις θεσεις τους.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Ναι ναι κάντο.
> 
> Και μετά πάνε το σε service.


λυσσαξες πια  :Lol: 

περιμενω αγγελια πωλησεις ελλατωματικου iphone....εχε με στα υποψη σου...

----------


## qazwsx

Φιλε μου καλησπερα,
δυστυχως σου εχει χαλασει το ic module chip του wi fi..
το κοστος στην λιανικη φτανει τα 60 ευρω..
αν δεν γνωριζεις απο επισκευες και κολησεις μην το επιχειρησης καθως θα το χαλασεις..
οσον αφορα τον ηχο σου εχει χαλασει η καλοδιοταινια που ειναι στο κατω μερος και περιλαμβανει φορτιση και μικροφωνο...
με εκτιμηση

----------


## qazwsx

Φιλε Χρηστο δεν μας ενημερωσεσ τι εκανες το εφτοιαξες?

----------


## cyclone

Ναι, συγγνώμη. Είχα κάτι άλλες δουλειές και ξεχάστηκα.
Το πούλησα τελικά σε έναν τύπο Αθήνα για 150 ευρώ.
Δεν ήθελα να δώσω λεφτά σε servis και να έχω ενα διορθωμένο κινητό που μπορεί να ξαναβγάλει πρόβλημα....

----------

